# Hobby-Sports.com Ozite Carpet Racing Kalamazoo, MI.



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

New Ozite Indoor Carpet Track (78 x 37 feet)

If you plan on using tire traction compound, use either Niftech or an odorless compound such as
Paragon Traction Action or Trinity Zip Free.

To protect the carpet, all off-road cars must use street or foam type tires and protective covering on the bottom of the chassis.

Race Fees Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

1st class $15.00
2nd class or family member $9.00

Kids 10 years old and younger race for free.

Money back guarantee: If you don't start ½ of your races,

we will refund 100% of your race fee.

Trophy and Point Series Races will be staggered starts (IFMAR) All other races will be heads up starts.

Race Classes & Times (Starting September 21st 2005)

Must have 4 cars to make a class.

Wednesday

Oval 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
2 heats and main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 1st round.
Track open for practice 5:00-6:30pm
Race at 7:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 6:30pm
Saturday

Stadium Racing 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am
Sunday

Road Course 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main,
1/12 eight minute, 1/10 & 1/18 five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round. 
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am


Practice Fees (Starting June? 2005)

$10.00 per day, Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

Kids 10 years old and younger practice for free.

Tuesday: Oval Practice

Monday & Thursday: Road Course Practice

Friday: Stadium Practice

Times and prices subject to change without notice.

Questions? E-mail Jon at: [email protected]

Hobby-Sports.com - 9782 Portage Road - Portage, MI 49002 - Phone: 323-3686


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Come on! No regular old fashion Paragon!!????? Why not? It is used at every big race. The unscented Paragon is like superglue..... I am sure that more of the seasoned carpet racers will show if regular Paragon is allowed.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Come on! No regular old fashion Paragon!!????? Why not? It is used at every big race. The unscented Paragon is like superglue..... I am sure that more of the seasoned carpet racers will show if regular Paragon is allowed.



Try something new, the reason they are comming out with unscented tire dope is so at the end of the day you dont feel like crap !


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JonHobbies said:


> Try something new, the reason they are comming out with unscented tire dope is so at the end of the day you dont feel like crap !


Tryed them, they suck, Oh well.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Atleast it will be the same for everyone....



Are any of you GR guys going to come down and show us former off roaders how its done on carpet?



BTW, is there tons of traction when the carpet is new or does it keep getting better with age?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Loony said:


> Atleast it will be the same for everyone....
> Are any of you GR guys going to come down and show us former off roaders how its done on carpet?
> BTW, is there tons of traction when the carpet is new or does it keep getting better with age?


You bet,
I'll come down and check it out.


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Loony said:


> BTW, is there tons of traction when the carpet is new or does it keep getting better with age?


 The bite is gets more and more if you run the same layout. When the capet starts to go the bite goes down.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

*Great decision - odorless compounds*

I am so happy to read that a track is using odorless compounds. I think they all work the same and if you ask me, I would rather keep the brain cells that you would destroy sniffing that paragon junk. Great decision.
Any pictures of the track yet?


----------



## rcjunkie (Jul 17, 2003)

Someone said the carpet is different from Snowbirds???


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

It is bought from crc (calandra) And it will be finished after we get the outdoor track done for the nitro series.
Pictures will go up when its done and im sure Jon will post them soon after the completion.
here is a picture of our inspiration:
track inspiration
our goal is to be the best carpet track in lower michigan
The bar will be set high.


heres a link to the carpet vendor
Team crc


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

That is a commendable goal and yes you have set the bar high for yourselves.
Terry Rott and Crew are hard to beat when it comes to track building.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

forget the outdoor nitro and run summer indoor carpet prob. get bigger turn out


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Is the new track going to be wheelchair freindly.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

oval is the same price even though we only run 2 heats?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thats a good idea dave need to make new drivers stand and enter and exit in 2 dif. areas


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

get you a car for this weekend hollis everyone is going to fort wayne


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

I have run at Larry's where you "have" to run the unscented stuff and it is filthy and turns the tires into mush. I will come and race and so will others from Grand Rapids (the Terry Rott crew) if it's great we'll have a lot of fun and we'll buy a bunch of stuff at the hobby shop, if it's lame........ Keep in mind there is a reason that EVERY "big" race allows the old school Paragon. I love the smell of wintergreen.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

The black stuff is the TQ still in the carpet.


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

PARAGON!!!!

I'm looking forward to running carpet, but I think paragon should be allowed. If you are trying to make the track as good as it can be, you have to let the traction be as good as it can be. If all the big races are allowing it, it should be allowed at RnL (Hobby-Sports) whatever.

You don't wanna hurt your turnout right off the bat for such a minor issue by not allowing the best traction compound available.

Brayden


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

munsonator008 said:


> forget the outdoor nitro and run summer indoor carpet prob. get bigger turn out



Nitro Rocks ! Who wants to race inside in the summer ? I know I dont !


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Littleman11 said:


> PARAGON!!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to running carpet, but I think paragon should be allowed. If you are trying to make the track as good as it can be, you have to let the traction be as good as it can be. If all the big races are allowing it, it should be allowed at RnL (Hobby-Sports) whatever.
> 
> ...


This isnt a big race and a lot of people dont like to breath paragon. You were just here last week and you dont even know are name.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Jon, so paragon may be allowed for trophy and points series races..?
just so everyone is clear....

may we put it on our tires outside during regular days?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Loony said:


> Jon, so paragon may be allowed for trophy and points series races..?
> just so everyone is clear....
> 
> may we put it on our tires outside during regular days?



No it will never be allowed !


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

lol, comon brayden get it together it hobby sports lol


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll try


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

So on-road racing wont start until September?

Also, anyone interested in doing Trinity's T-spec class?
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGVU6&P=ML

Jerrit


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanx to all that came down to race in Fort Wayne, hope you had a great time. I had fun racing with you guys. It is getting alittle late in the season for some of our regulars. But, we did have a nice turn out because you guys showed up. I'll try to make it up to Kalamazoo, and GR in the near future. Someone tell Terri Rott, Karl from the Fort said Hi, next time you see him. 
I used to live in Grand Rapids in the early 1990's and raced with him then. 

Also, we are still going to run carpet indoor for the next three weeks for sure, then we begin our outdoor season. So, come on down.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

jerrit1 said:


> So on-road racing wont start until September?
> 
> Also, anyone interested in doing Trinity's T-spec class?
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGVU6&P=ML
> ...


officially the first race is sept, but the track will open way before that...


That would be a very competitive class, even the field out...

hmm, good find J


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

kgwomack said:


> Thanx to all that came down to race in Fort Wayne, hope you had a great time. I had fun racing with you guys. It is getting alittle late in the season for some of our regulars. But, we did have a nice turn out because you guys showed up. I'll try to make it up to Kalamazoo, and GR in the near future. Someone tell Terri Rott, Karl from the Fort said Hi, next time you see him.
> I used to live in Grand Rapids in the early 1990's and raced with him then.
> 
> Also, we are still going to run carpet indoor for the next three weeks for sure, then we begin our outdoor season. So, come on down.
> ...



Thanks Karl we all had a great time thanks. We may be back in a few weeks.

Jon


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

*Paragon Traction Compound*

Hey,
Just to give my 2cts here.

We had Ozite carpet in GR this winter, and I am usually running stadium truck. I can tell you that with this Ozite carpet, you barely need to dope your tires. I doped mine ONCE a night, only the rear, and I was all set. There is so much traction that there isn't that many difference in lap time b/w rubber & foam... I know there was a lot of people that didn't use traction compound at all...

If you guys want to get some of the people that are already racing on carpet, I believe you should allow the Paragon traction compund. But that is your choice...
For me, it's like saying you don't want to allow yellow rims because they can scratch the borders and leave a mark... that is a lot of constraint for the people that want to race...

If the smell is a problem, why don't you designate a "smell free" area in the pit, you know like a smoking / non-smoking in a restaurant...

just my 2 cts...
Mike Champ


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

or better yet why dont you take a poll on weather or not it would effect peoples decision to race there or not? and then of course you know what to do then


----------



## EAGLECLAW (Jul 9, 2004)

Paragon definately stays in your clothes,car,house. My wife hates the smell of my clothes on wash day.


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

EAGLECLAW said:


> Paragon definately stays in your clothes,car,house. My wife hates the smell of my clothes on wash day.


well you should change you clothes more than 1 time a week :drunk:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

"Ouch"! :freak: 

Actually, I too am a big fan of Paragon. Even at the largest indoor race in the world (the US Cleveland Indoor Champs) most everybody uses Paragon. Last year there was over 450 entries, and the race lasts for 5 days. It's a yearly ritual that's been going on now for 25 years! Everybody stays inside the Holiday Inn, pits out of their rooms, and races inside the ballroom. That race wouldn't be the same without the aroma of wintergreen.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I think the Snowbirds is larger with 800+ enteries  But they also allow the use of Paragon.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, you're correct!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

So is the carpet in? Are you running some road course racing?


----------



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

No, the carpet isn't in yet. But from what I gather, it won't be too long.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Will you be running carpet during the Summer?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

I agree. you should allow Paragon. on the off weekends we're not Karting (that smells way worse than Paragon) we will be racing indoors. and going where we can run Paragon as that's what we run at the bigger races.

Thanks


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Yep, you're correct!



Oh look my buddy !


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Cant you guys just say thanks for switching and having a Indoor carpet track that you can race at week after week and not worry about it moving every year. Paragon is over rated. I have been useing Niftech and it works just fine and with ozite carpet you dont even need to use anything their is so much traction. Paragon will never be used at our track we will all feel better in the long run.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

So when will the track be ready for some racing?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

JonHobbies said:


> Oh look my buddy !


Huh?? Ya lost me with that one!


----------



## BU1SEABEE (Feb 14, 2005)

Niftech, Paragon? Who Cares I'm Just Glad We Are Going To Have A Carpet Track To Race On This Fall And Winter....summer=dirt Racing, Winter=carpet Thats The Way It Should Be. Peace And Harmony At Hobby Sports Haha


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks BU1seabee thats what im talkin about.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

jonhobbies......... check your PM's


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

JonHobbies said:


> Cant you guys just say thanks for switching and having a Indoor carpet track that you can race at week after week and not worry about it moving every year. Paragon is over rated. I have been useing Niftech and it works just fine and *with ozite carpet you dont even need to use anything their is so much traction*. Paragon will never be used at our track we will all feel better in the long run.


 That is right, at least for stadium truck. I used to dope my rear tires only and only once a night ! And it worked fine I guess...

See you on raining weekends for some summer carpet races !
Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey Mr Warner, how are you doing ?
Long time no see. Hope I'll catch you sometimes in GR...

Or any dirt racing planned at WOOR ?
We have a 4wd electric class that is growing there. I am having a blast racing my Yokomo there. Come and see us sometimes if you have a chance !
This Weekend is supposed to be nice...

Mike CHAMP (aka Frenchy)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, hey right back at you Mr. Champrenault!!! I'm sure you'll catch up with me somewhere sometime soon. I was actually thinking of swinging up to West Olive maybe in the next couple of weeks to visit with everyone and watch some racing.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Well, hey right back at you Mr. Champrenault!!! I'm sure you'll catch up with me somewhere sometime soon. I was actually thinking of swinging up to West Olive maybe in the next couple of weeks to visit with everyone and watch some racing.


 Then do it this weekend !!! I'll be happy to see you !
I will be out the weekend after, so if you want to catch me, you'll have to check my schedule... lol... This weekend works for sure...

I'll see you soon,
Mike


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

I am excited to build the jumps (for the stadium track) with Jon, We have decided to go with shaped jumps with ozite glued right to em, instead of boards and a brick. (ewww)
The stadium track is going to rock, the lay-out will change every week.

TC is going to be big to, So many people have bought them lately. 
Anyone got a 12th scale?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

you dont need paragon. its awesome but the niftech stuff works just as good. i used some on my tires at lansing and ft wayne and i had no problems, if anything it actually got more bite. could be setup as well though. and yes thank you Jon for switching to carpet, i will hopefully be running every class. including oval and stadium and 12th scale. its going to be a blast. hey jon if you ever need help building the track on a sunday let me know because im all for helping out.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Munsonator008 I will need all the help I can get. Im not going to be able to work every day every weekend. I need days off too.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

All you guys that are complaining about the traction compound thing need to stop. You sound like a bunch of whiners. One of the best facilities in the country does NOT allow any scented traction compound, that track being S-N's Trackside in Millwakee, wisconsin.

They hold one of the biggest touring car races every January, the US Touring Car Championships. All the big guns go to that race and they all have to use the unscented stuff. Scotty and the crew have also held the Roar oval nats in 2003, all the best oval racers in the country were there and they all had to use unscented traction compound.

You guys should just be glad to have a good permanent track to race at and quit all this bickering over not being able to use paragon, and just be happy to have a place to race.
Later, hope all works out down there in K-zoo


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Wigman I needed to hear that. Some of these guys need a new hobbie our need to work on car set up. Have a great Summer !


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Loony said:


> Anyone got a 12th scale?


I got a 12th scale Trinity Switchblade 2002 SE, I was thinking about running it if others were doing 12th scale.
I got a RC10L2 GTP also I'd like to run, anyone else running any 10th scale pan cars?
Also I was thinking a rally class like the HPI RS4 rally running on the stadium truck course (with the jumps) would be cool.
...and lets not forget my BRP SC18 Corvette....is there gonna be any 18th scale action going on?

Jerrit


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

man i cant wait to run oval and sedan. gonna be sweet. not alot you can do to change an oval track layout but if you imitate some nascar tracks than it will make for some interesting races. such as a long drag straight and tight corners or you can have wide sweeping turns and maybe even a tri-oval, i think that would be cool.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

What day will you run Sedans and when will it start.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Carpets on order $*



JimRuninit said:


> What day will you run Sedans and when will it start.


New Ozite Indoor Carpet Track (78 x 37 feet)

If you plan on using tire traction compound, use either Niftech or an odorless compound such as
Paragon Traction Action or Trinity Zip Free.

To protect the carpet, all off-road cars must use street or foam type tires and protective covering on the bottom of the chassis.

Race Fees Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

1st class $15.00
2nd class or family member $9.00

Kids 10 years old and younger race for free.

Money back guarantee: If you don't start ½ of your races,

we will refund 100% of your race fee.

Trophy and Point Series Races will be staggered starts (IFMAR) All other races will be heads up starts.

Race Classes & Times (Starting September 21st 2005)

Must have 4 cars to make a class.

Wednesday

Oval 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
2 heats and main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 1st round.
Track open for practice 5:00-6:30pm
Race at 7:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 6:30pm
Saturday

Stadium Racing 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am
Sunday

Road Course 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main,
1/12 eight minute, 1/10 & 1/18 five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round. 
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am


Practice Fees (Starting June? 2005)

$10.00 per day, Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

Kids 10 years old and younger practice for free.

Tuesday: Oval Practice

Monday & Thursday: Road Course Practice

Friday: Stadium Practice

Times and prices subject to change without notice.

Questions? E-mail Jon at: [email protected]

Hobby-Sports.com - 9782 Portage Road - Portage, MI 49002 - Phone: 323-3686


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Any rules on classes yet?


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

hankster said:


> Any rules on classes yet?


yeah, no blown 454 chevy big blocks allowed...I checked :-(
and I just fitted one into my TC3. lol

Jerrit


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

yeah and no nos right. lol. wow. fast and the furious is on again.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

hankster said:


> Any rules on classes yet?


Hank, 
As far as classes go any 4 cars (Of the same) will make a class.
So basically 4 trucks could run oval if they desired.
Standard roar rules applies to all classes. *with 1 exception

Stock- 6 cell, 27 turn motor
Mod- 6 cell, any motor (or 4 cell 12th scale)
*3700's will be allowed for batteries


Wed nights 
OVAL
all cars or trucks allowed
possible classes
-pan cars, mod and stock
-12th scale mod and stock
-touring, mod and stock, (foam and a rubber classes)
-buggy, mod and stock
-truck, mod and stock
-18T

Saturdays
STADUIM
-truck and Buggy , mod and stock, (foam and rubber classes)
all rubber classes must use a street tire) no pins!!!!

Sundays
ROADCOURSE
-sedans mod and stock, foam and rubber classes
-12th scale mod and stock

hope that helps Hank...

...Also if anyone was wondering, The carpet came from the same batch as the Vegas Nationals. (some people like to know that.) And should be delivered in 2 weeks. 

LOONY


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

i don't mean to be negative, but how do you expect to get people to run oval on wednesday night. i live 80 mile away i can't do that and neither can a lot of people.
wednesday night oval is a recipe for failure, sorry


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Jon, I sent you an email


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Don't bother. He probably won't answer it. I've emailed and PM'd him but no response.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Rules on brushless? Allowed or no?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

well im running wednesdays. so i guess we got a start there. man, im always up for running oval i dont care what day it is or where it is located. the whole problem is is basically lots of tracks have situated a race on friday nights and usually people have things to do. i have nothing to do at all on wednesday. so it works good for me. but i think if we get people running on it and get the word out it will bring a crowd. itll be fun.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

something to read
http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/Paragon.html


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*The track in G.R. never moves !*



John Warner said:


> Don't bother. He probably won't answer it. I've emailed and PM'd him but no response.


I have nothing to talk about with you. Your on the wrong thread.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Email*



uspancarchamps said:


> Hey Jon, I sent you an email


Can you resend your email I never received it thanks.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> something to read
> http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/Paragon.html


Thanks DaWrench thats some good info !


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

JonHobbies said:


> Can you resend your email I never received it thanks.


 email resent bud


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey munsonator008, dont you live like 5 minutes from the track! lol!

Jerrit


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

JonHobbies said:


> I have nothing to talk about with you. Your on the wrong thread.


With all due respect Jon, I have done nothing to you. As a matter of fact, I was just at your shop a few weeks ago. You in fact are the one that made the first cocky remark a few pages back. So..... like a gentleman, I emailed and PM'd you asking what your remark was supposed to have meant, and where it came from. But..... it seems you don't have an answer for me either here on a public forum, or via email.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

well i had lived about 5 minutes away when i was in schoolcraft now i live in portage still about 10-12 minutes away. but when our house gets done in plainwell i will be about 35 minutes or so away. unfortunately. but i will still run there i have run there ever since i started racing. i would still run there if i lived an hour away. just because i support my local hobby shop.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont expect WED nights to be huge by any means but i do know about 15 people already that want to run on wed nights (oval). 
Sat is reserved for stadium
Sun for road course.

Sat night could be used for oval if wed fails....Jon any thoughts on that?

also jon whats the rule on brushless..?


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

saturday night thunder might be a good idea, it would be the oposite of the normal saturday night stadium truck. just might work, i know of three guys that would show up for that


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

we need to get some people with sprint cars running oval and get some touring cars with latemodel bodies then everyone that sees them will run.


----------



## bluer6rocket (Apr 18, 2005)

I ran on the outdoor track a little today and I was extremely suprised how much traction there was. Do any of you guys race 1/8 scale out there?


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

yes they run 1/8 scale on saturdays, (first sat of each month) And there is a point series running now, best 4 out of 5.

Also this fall/winter I plan on racing some oval and stadium.
Jon how about a 10th scale pan car w/ spec tire class?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

JonHobbies- Thanks for the email. My partner came back from France early so we will be able to get working on USPCC 2006 in earnest. I will keep you abreast of any news


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

well i can tell you now that im running 6 cell pan. i dont like 4 cell it seems like a restrictor plate on a nascar. plus it becomes a battery war and motor war. 6 cell is fast paced and equals things out. especially on that size track. oval will be awesome.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

what are you talking about, we are going faster now with brushless 4 cell than we did with 6 cell. the cars handle better, the tires don't wear out every race day. And doesn't matter how many cells your running for the past 20 years every racer out there is always looking for a better battery pack than the other guy!!!!!!!!
And for that matter there are so few tracks that run 6 cell pan that there was not even a class at the nationals for it.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

yeah but your not going to be as fast with a 4 cell as a 6 cell. run a stock motor with 4 cell and run 6. alot more fun. dont even need a mod class. as for tires, its not bad ive run the same set of tires all year in elkhart. and there track is worn and old. dont know bout brushless, im sure that is better with 4 cell like you said. but stock man i hate 4 cell. 4 cell stock you have to gear it to the moon, cut your tires to nothing and have the best batteries and motor. to me it just seems like alot of work for nothing. but ill run whatever there is available whether it be 4 or 6 cell just as long as i run.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I probably shouldn't have posted that in a public area. In response though, I will mention that I did get an email from Rex Simpson asking that I contact him when th enew carpet track opens up. We are simply trying to rekindle interest in 10th scale pan and garner greater interest in 12th scale pan.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

munsonator008 said:


> yeah but your not going to be as fast with a 4 cell as a 6 cell. run a stock motor with 4 cell and run 6. alot more fun. dont even need a mod class. as for tires, its not bad ive run the same set of tires all year in elkhart. and there track is worn and old. dont know bout brushless, im sure that is better with 4 cell like you said. but stock man i hate 4 cell. 4 cell stock you have to gear it to the moon, cut your tires to nothing and have the best batteries and motor. to me it just seems like alot of work for nothing. but ill run whatever there is available whether it be 4 or 6 cell just as long as i run.


6-cell pancar anything is dead, the only place they run 6-cell is in mod. at the snowbirds.
you don't need the best of everything to compete in 4-cell stock, the car set-up just means more in 4-cell cuz if you can't carry the speed through the corners your not going to go fast. I don't know of any tracks in Michigan still running 4-cell stock. if you like the speed of 6 cell great, then run 19T or brushless 4300, speed is about the same if not faster. But I hate to tell you Batteries are more important is 19T than stock, if you run 6-cell you better buy some 1.18's and you'll easily pay out the ying yang for them, Just think of the money you will save in batteries alone, you get 3 for the price of 2.
6-cell is gone from pancar and I highly doubt it will ever come back.
Later, Joel


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

not only is 6 cell pan car history but roar wants to switch sedans to 4 cell as well


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2001)

Great Job Hobby-Sports and hope the stressfull summer is worth it all!! I sure it will.

To all that have suggestions, please keep in mind that we as racers WILL NEVER agree on all the rules. Think that is why rules are there and that may even be the definition in websters. 

I for one say hats off to Hobby Sports with their efforts in this conversion. Many have input and suggestions and the same people seem to have the same "argue about anything" attitudes. I am more than sure that some of the veiws will all be erased when you see it to belive it. When Hobby Sports does something they do it right. 

Something like paragon has some so stirred up.. it all seems comical with all the traction compounds out there. 

Anyways Great JOB to Jon and the crew at Hobby Sports and look forward to a fun and competitive "PERMANENT" indoor carpet track.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

WIGMAN said:


> 6-cell pancar anything is dead, the only place they run 6-cell is in mod. at the snowbirds.
> you don't need the best of everything to compete in 4-cell stock, the car set-up just means more in 4-cell cuz if you can't carry the speed through the corners your not going to go fast. I don't know of any tracks in Michigan still running 4-cell stock. if you like the speed of 6 cell great, then run 19T or brushless 4300, speed is about the same if not faster. But I hate to tell you Batteries are more important is 19T than stock, if you run 6-cell you better buy some 1.18's and you'll easily pay out the ying yang for them, Just think of the money you will save in batteries alone, you get 3 for the price of 2.
> 6-cell is gone from pancar and I highly doubt it will ever come back.
> Later, Joel


 It only won't come back if you aren't willing to give it a try. That is why Brad and I are doing what we are doing. I think that if a couple people decide to bring em out and run them then people will get to see how much fun it is and more people will want to but them and bring them out and before you know it, you have a regular 10th scale pan car class to go with the 12th scale pan cars. Why not give it a try at least.

Oh and if you want to, you can talk to these guys:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1618659#post1618659

Im sure they can give some very persuasive points about the benefits of 6 cell pan car racing and also show you how not dead it is


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

the day that roar stops running 6 cell in touring is the day i quit racing. ive seen too many times where roar has messed something good up and have it gone to trash. i will seriously stop racing. whoever runs roar needs there head examined. and thank you uspancarchamps for agreeing with me. at least some people see the reasons why 6 is better than 4.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

i have yet to read one good example to why 6 cell is better than 4! and i know a lot of people that would quite racing if pan car went to 4 cell heck i think i was one of them, but now that we are all running brushless everybody is happen. and now with novak coming out with two more faster motors and a lot better speed control we will be even faster!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

katf1sh 
HobbyTalk Supporter Join Date: Jan 2002
Location: daytona beach,fl,usa
Posts: 3,656 

lol, mod oval with gp3300 is a numbers game to some extent. fresh packs help alot! your batteries will lose 25-40 seconds run time after 10 runs or so..you will lose this if you dead short or not. in mod nothing beats fresh packs. 6 cell oval is dead, i fought the 4 cell thing for a long time. now that i have 4 cell figured out it can't be beat! car is lighter(less tire wear) batteries are cheaper(only 4 cells) and 4 cell 19 turn is awesome! i would leave mod up to the factory boys with big time sponsors. you can run shorted or older packs..you just need to gear accordingly... 

and why post a oval question in a general area? we have a whole oval section to our selves..come over and check it out.....


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

by the way i am really not trying to be negative, what i am trying to do is help you to not do the mistakes of others and to draw a larger crowd of people to race with!!!
all i am interested in is large turnouts of people to race with and promoting the hobby, some people do take my opinions the wrong way.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I understand that bud and appreciate the input. There is much work still to be done and we will keep Jon posted of what we have come up with. For the 2005 race I was hoping to run a 4 cell 19T GT class for the pan touring cars and I am ot averse if a track wants to run that class or any other class, but Brad is the final word on classes, rules, etc. [email protected] (see one of my previous posts for an explanation as to why that is the contact email)


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

All classes are welcome 4 and 6 cell will be awesome and I cant wait to get that carpet down...only 4 cars (of the same) make a class.


TRACK UPDATE!!!
*The carpet people called and it is on the way.
*The concrete contractor dudes will be working on the floor this coming week (6th) and have promised a lazer smooth floor.
*Most of the painting is finished


more later...


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I for one have only ever used the old Pargon stuf on Foam tires.. But I dont mind change, I will try anything once :-D Also with that in mind, I dont think a "non-permanent" track is such a bad thing.. I dont appreciate the way GR get's talked down for that.. Keeping a self sufficient building of that size is not an easy task.. Hobby-Sports is lucky to have had the sucess in the hobby shop... anyway I kinda like goin to new places.. I get bored of the same drive/building/track all the time.. I do however respect what Jon is doin.. I think he could be a little less rude, BUT someone has to put their foot down, and set some guide lines.. And that may require a bit harsh of a response at times... all in all, the way I look at it... it's their place, if they dont like the smell of pargon, and dont want it there, it's their choice... (that's like a non-smoker not wanting people to smoke in their house) and I can respect that.. even if I dont totaly agree with the decesion


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Blueskid for the nice comments. I will try to be less rude and more laid back with the indoor carpet racing. I want every one to have a great time in a safe environment.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2001)

yeah Jon chill out dude...LOL


Get the pontoon in the water yet???? I am boatless this year but , I think that will change. Everytime I drive by the water I think about it.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

hurry up and get the carpet in i wanna race. CARPET.... i love it. so much traction and no rutts or jumps built sideways and crooked nice and stress free and layed back. almost no maintenance required and virtually no track maintenance within reason. what is there not to like about it?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

> hurry up and get the carpet in i wanna race. CARPET.... i love it.



Are you going to help install it? It's almost here...


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi there.
I love carpet racing, Stadium that is !
Would you guys let me know by PM when the carpet track is all set. I must check it out... I heard nice things about you guys, but never made the trip down to your track yet.

I have my ride ready, waiting for the opening, so just let me know, and I'll be there to hopefully give you some good competition from the west side of the state... I'd like to run with new guys too, to fight to get to the A-main. Thats what I like, when you need to do your best to try to keep up with other fast guys...

I heard some of you guys are really good drivers, so I want to see where I'm at too after 2 full seasons on carpet. I will use paragon or whatever is allowed. don't care...

Mike (Blueskid), we need to plan a trip down there as soon as they have the track ready...

Until then, I will run my 8th scale and my 4wd electric at WOOR on sundays! Awesome track and very nice people. I heard same thing about your track guys, so hoepfully we can see each other all weekend long... Come and join us too on sundays.

Can't wait for summer stadium racing !!!
Mike


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

dan-o said:


> yeah Jon chill out dude...LOL
> 
> 
> Get the pontoon in the water yet???? I am boatless this year but , I think that will change. Everytime I drive by the water I think about it.



I had the jet boat out for a test run last sunday. The pontoons going in this friday afternoon. Its been so hot! I just want to stay inside. Ya were going to miss you this summer at the sand bar. Maybe cookie will cut you a deal on his boat. I think matt picked up a pontoon last week he was out with david sunday.

Have a great week Jon


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

The carpet will be shipped on June 16th and the floor has been leveled as of Thursday. All that is left to do is painting and alot of clean up work.


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

Jon,
What are you guys going to be using for barriers?

Brayden


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

hollis think about what your asking me. you know everytime we change the track im willing to help. just tell me the day(s) and im there.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

I know youll be there, Its getting real close now....

Im sure once its all done, If enough people show on a sat, we could have a pre grand opener races...???


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> Hi there.
> I love carpet racing, Stadium that is !
> Would you guys let me know by PM when the carpet track is all set. I must check it out... I heard nice things about you guys, but never made the trip down to your track yet.
> 
> ...


You bet champ, we'll make some trips down there.. I raced a few times on the clay track, and always had a great time down there... Really liked the clay track, now I dont know what to do with the Slicks  I'd say there's diffently some fast guys down there too :thumbsup: It should be fun


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis, has the carpet been delivered yet?
My FK05 should be here wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Not yet Dayton, it will be any day now....
Jon and I will post when it shows up, alot of people are anxious to get some track time in before we go to a full race schedule.
It will be installed as quick as possible.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Just let me know when it shows up, I'll come up and give you guys a hand if I can.


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Carpet is here.!!!!!!

And is 50% installed, we ran out of glue and Jon needs to buy the lane dividers and build some shelves.
The track should be runnable in a week...
Thanks to Gene Labar, Chris Graham and Speedaddy for the help.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis, shoot me an email. I will be off work for the next week and a half.
If I'm not working on moving into the new house I'll come up and help.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

We will be finishing the carpet up on Tues the 5th...
Track will be open for practice on or after the 12th or 13th of July.

Pictures to follow soon...


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

THE CARPET IS DONE!!!!!!!!!
a huge thanks to: Gene Labar, Dayton Miller, Tom Pomeroy, Chris Graham, Tyler Hoffmaster and Speedaddy for all the help- 

It looks so nice in there now. 

Open practice will begin very soon.

Jon we need to get some photos up! Can you take some tomorrow?


See ya soon
LOONY :freak:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*Hey*

So are you guys going to have a race sat or sunday this week.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

I wish but no not this week... We are working on the lane dividers and final clean up.
We will post a heads up when its time to rock...

Looking forward to racing against you on road guys. 
loony


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, no doubt Hollis, I don't remember you ever running on-road before have you? Could be very interesting, and tons of fun!!


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Just oval (10th pan car, 12th pan and legends)...but ive never run touring, looking forward to see what i can do. 
I ran oval with you in Hastings and Gun lake...


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

hi guys on what days do you run electric touring sedan?


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

The first post on the first page has all the info for times, classes, prices, etc.

Brayden


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Are the boarders up? Open practice ?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Oval practice friday july 15 10:00 - 6:30


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Roadcourse practice this weekend?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just Oval, I have a lot more things to build before a road course can be set up.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

I would like to know if a person in a wheelchair can get around and up on the drivers stand. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 2, 2004)

and when you start racing when is oval racing what day


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Must have 4 cars to make a class.

Wednesday

Oval 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
2 heats and main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 1st round.
Track open for practice 5:00-6:30pm
Race at 7:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 6:30pm
Saturday

Stadium Racing 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am
Sunday

Road Course 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main,
1/12 eight minute, 1/10 & 1/18 five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round. 
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am


Practice Fees (Starting June? 2005)

$10.00 per day, Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

Kids 10 years old and younger practice for free.

Tuesday: Oval Practice

Monday & Thursday: Road Course Practice

Friday: Stadium Practice

Times and prices subject to change without notice.

Questions? E-mail Jon at: [email protected]

Hobby-Sports.com - 9782 Portage Road - Portage, MI 49002 - Phone: 323-3686


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*The road course practice will be held on friday saturday sunday !*

The road course practice will be held on friday 22, 23, 24 10:00-6:30, saturday 10:00-4:30, sunday 12:00-4:30.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jon, what about practice on that saturday or sunday?
Practice would be nice on friday, but I may not even get out of work untill 6:00pm your time and it is an hour drive there.
Thanks
Dayton


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

It will be all weekend Dayton.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

That's cool, I'll be up sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

*road course track ready*

The road course is ready for practice.

the layout will change every week once racing starts.

What day you planning on going Dayton?
Loony :freak:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Saturday, if I don't have to work. If I do, I'll be up sunday.
Dayton


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

*???*

When will the truck racing start and will there be any jumps or just flat track 
What kind of tires can be used foam or rubber? What kind of traction compound can be used? :thumbsup:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

There will be jumps, oderless tire compound, I know rubber tires have to be a street tread type, not sure about foams.Also must run chassis protection film to protect the carpet.
Dayton


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Post #1
If you plan on using tire traction compound, use either Niftech or an odorless compound such as
Paragon Traction Action or Trinity Zip Free.

To protect the carpet, all off-road cars must use street or foam type tires and protective covering on the bottom of the chassis.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

The jumps will be shaped ramp type with carpet glued right to them, about 2 foot high with table tops, doubles, triples and whatever we can throw at ya...the lay-out will change each week. 
Rubber stock and mod
Foam stock and mod
truck
buggy
3 heats and mains
computer scoring
on site hobby shop
2005-06 trophy races and point series.
www.hobby-sports.com


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis, if you are still looking for a 12th scale I have one for ya.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

man i just bought a 12th scale. i ran about a half a battery through it. the thing is sweet. i encourage anyone to drive these cars, they are fun and it looks like they are pretty easy to work on/tune. they feel really controlled and on the edge. cant wait to race them. ill have to pick up another probably. and they are affordable. unlike a touring car for 270+ a 12th scale costs anywhere from 150-250 i believe. anyway you look at it its still cheaper and i think they are just as fun if not more fun, and you run them for 8 minutes instead of 5. so its not long and its not short. ill be running wednesday this week. looking forward to seeing people practice with me, i like to have people there to run with. not fun just alone. at first i thought the touring layout was going to be odd and easy, but it is sweet and flowing. very well designed. it doesnt seem that way until you actually run on it. lots of fun.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Kyle,
That layout is definatly more than meets the eye.
I went up a practiced saturday with my FK05 and my 12th scale.
I let the Boatman drive the Fk05 after I changed motors and put a 10x2 in it.
He pulled the trigger and all you saw was a HUGE smile on his face, it was pretty funny.
12th scale is a blast, my new one should be here in the next couple days and Hollis is buying the one I have right now.
C-ya at the track.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for letting me drive that 12th Dayton
when can I pick it up...


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

When ever you want, my new one should be here in the next couple days.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

stock is plenty for touring car on that track. its oval 4 cell thats the problem. cars look slow. have to run 19 turn. got my L4 ready to go just gotta slap electronics in it, touring car i have ready to go but its setup for outdoors. 12th scale was pretty dialed. man those little things are quick. cant wait to race them. i was thinking about throwing electronics into my pro 4 but, i think im going to stick with x ray. keep things simple.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Kyle... you ought to run that 12th scale on the oval


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Kyle, I know stock is plenty but the 10x2 was FUN!


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Hank, you gonna run some oval?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hard tellin what I'll do this winter... too far away to start planning yet


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Kyle:

Hi,

What 1/12th scale car did you end up with???
and leave that Xray alone....... you know you want to.
we hope to be down soon. just waiting for Mini to get a weekend off work.

Hank:

Just break out a sedan and come racing


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What sedan? At this time I have no on-road gear.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

i ended up with a 12L3 that i recently bought. car is pretty sweet, drives like a cadillac. nice and smooth. ran my pro 4 today, car wasnt too bad, needs more bite, im going to try out the x ray car. its a T1 FK 04. ive got a setup that i want to try i think will work on it. i like the x ray cars they are pretty durable but they are a pain to work on. guess i just need to quit wrecking it, then i wont have to worry about repairing it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We had fun today
Love the new carpet, (traction).
We will be back.
-Fred and Andrew.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Kyle:

if you want Jason's setup let me know. it's easy to drive, you will need some different Xray springs though. 4 hole pistons (or clicker pistons) and a 1.7 sway-bar. as for being a pain to work on........your right. it takes a little more to take it apart but it's worth it. the 04 is still a great car.
the Pro4.... I only worked on R&D with B.M.I. chassis kit for the Pro 4. never really owned one. they are fast. I found the stock chassis to flexy for carpet. also designed new shock towers just for carpet. and moved the batteries in and towards the front of the car. all of this seemed to settle the Pro4 down better on carpet to the point where Jason had it in the A with our Prototype chassis at most club races.
The 12L is and nice 12th scale. fast, sweet to drive (T bar car). we'll be down with ours soon. just waiting for Jason to have a weekend off work.
looking forward to seeing the track. Chuck says it's nice.

Thanks


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis,
Send me an email so I can give you list of what you get with the 12th scale and when you want to pick it up.
Dayton
[email protected]


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Is Stadium racing Friday?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*(Starting September 24th 2005)*

Saturday (Starting September 24th 2005)

Stadium Racing 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am

Friday: Stadium Practice


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

Jon, 
Just wondering when the roadcourse was gonna be set up again. Let me know.

Thanks
Brayden


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks Jon


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com fasttrak Carpet Pratice Days ?*

We will be following our track schedule for pratice days at this link:http://www.rlhobbies.com/Carpet.htm Thanks.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Pictures*


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

new lay-out (diff than the pics) is set up for the next 3-4 days...
thanks for posting those jon...


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jon:

what time does the track open up for practice?? (Mondays/Thursdays).

Thanks


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Track Info ?*

10:00 am. DaWrench Track Info


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Very nice track Jon YGPM


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

uspancarchamps said:


> Very nice track Jon YGPM


Thank you !


----------



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jon,

Thanks for posting the pics. Wow, it all looks great.

Loony --- send me your new email address: [email protected]


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jon, when is the first race?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I heard sept. 24 or so.
Anyway, not soon enough.
-Fred


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

I think we could start sooner, Once the gas race is done (first sat in sept), If 15-20 touring cars show up on Sunday I dont see why we can't start, there is alot of people that wanna get racing. I know I do..... Jon any input on that..?

Hey Knapster was that you practicing last Tuesday, pitted on the end?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Loony said:


> I think we could start sooner, Once the gas race is done (first sat in sept), If 15-20 touring cars show up on Sunday I dont see why we can't start, there is alot of people that wanna get racing. I know I do..... Jon any input on that..?
> 
> Hey Knapster was that you practicing last Tuesday, pitted on the end?


On the end was Jessie Holman, next to him (RLK) my son Andrew then the old fart me, (knapster).


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*(Starting September 21st 2005)*



Loony said:


> I think we could start sooner, Once the gas race is done (first sat in sept), If 15-20 touring cars show up on Sunday I dont see why we can't start, there is alot of people that wanna get racing. I know I do..... Jon any input on that..?
> 
> Hey Knapster was that you practicing last Tuesday, pitted on the end?


Racing will not be starting any sooner than Scheduled, theres still a lot of work to be done with limited time frame.

Thanks for asking


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jon.... what date is the actual start date??
(I know I seen flyer's at the track, but forgot to grab one!)

ThanX!
John


----------



## molnars boy (Aug 16, 2005)

Is there any chance of a second day of road course racing? Sundays are when LaPorte runs off road, if there's a second day I'd be there in a second! Count me out for ovals though lol, only thing that could put me back in one of those is if the velodrome was closer....btw munson, indys velodrome race is in early september, you'll never look at another oval track the same way. 20 cars actually drafting at 70+mph....if i were any happier i'd need a book.......hi hankie!

Nick


----------



## molnars boy (Aug 16, 2005)

oh yeah, i also was wondering who's planning on running 12th scale? sounds like kyle is in anyone else planning on running one there. also 5 or 8 min?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

molnars boy said:


> oh yeah, i also was wondering who's planning on running 12th scale? sounds like kyle is in anyone else planning on running one there. also 5 or 8 min?


12TH scale will be 8-Min 4-Cell


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Jon.... what date is the actual start date??
> (I know I seen flyer's at the track, but forgot to grab one!)
> 
> ThanX!
> John


The first Scheduled race will be Starting on Wednesday September 21st 2005.

Track Schedule Info:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

JonHobbies said:


> The first Scheduled race will be Starting on Wednesday September 21st 2005.
> 
> Track Schedule Info:


Thanks Jon, Appreciate the info!


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice to see you today Warner, So many new faces since the carpet went down!
Hope to see ya during the start of the indoor season. 

ATTN ALL RACERS:
Hobby-Sports will be having a warm up race on Sunday Sept 18th. (which is road course day)

-4 cars make a class (of similar make) sp?
-personal transponders welcome
-fully stocked hobby shop
-3 heats and a main 
*12th scale 8 minutes heats and mains
*all other classes 5 minutes
touring car classes stock, 19T, and open-mod

Doors open @10am...Racing starts at NOON
you can call in your registration if you feel you will be late 269-349-7686
see you on the 18th
Loony :freak:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hollis....
Yep, it was good to see you as well!! And yes, we'll be there for some fender rubbing wheel to wheel action!! Oh.... and just as a reminder.... PARAGON or any foul smelling wintergreen traction additive is NOT ALLOWED!!!




Loony said:


> Nice to see you today Warner, So many new faces since the carpet went down!
> Hope to see ya during the start of the indoor season.
> 
> ATTN ALL RACERS:
> ...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Great,
We should have a great crew of racers there.
-Fred


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

> PARAGON or any foul smelling wintergreen traction additive is NOT ALLOWED!!!



Thank you John...I keep for forgetting that. 

That Niftech stuff works very well, you guys looked quite dialed yesterday.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey John "E" Boy ( aka Warnout ), next time I go down there with you guys, bring me a bottle/can of your tire dope! That stuff is great! :devil:


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Countdown to race one

14 Days


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

LOONY:

you guys open Monday???


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Closed Monday September 5 Labor Day !


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

13 days


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

loony:

did you run dirt at Vicksburg??????


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

i was only there 2 times this year, but yes i did.
race 1 and 2 of the points.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

BUMP... almost a week away....

be there Sept 18 2005 Doors open @10am Racing @ noon
ONROAD
-12th
-sedan
-18th
-stock
-mod
19 turn
foam
rubber


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis,
You runnin 12th scale or touring?
Dayton


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy! Looks like I'm gonna make it down for some racing this weekend. Won't need a ride though ( Can directions be posted? ). Bring me a can of yer tire dope and I'll pay ya for it. And if ya think about it, CAN I GET MY GEARS FOR MY F-201 BACK!!!  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

3 days until we start rubbing fenders, are you ready? 
I am.......... No I'm not, maybe I should get some practice in tomorrow.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Jon, drop me an email sometime


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just take 131 down to I94 east to the Portage road exit and go south. HSC will be on your right down past the closed up root beer stand.

Don't forget that this Sunday racing starts, and the times change.

doors open @ 10:00
signup closes @ 11:00
racing starts @ 12:00


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Sunday:

Road Course 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main,
1/12 eight minute, 1/10 & 1/18 five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round. 
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am

Race Fees Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

1st class $15.00
2nd class or family member $9.00

Kids 10 years old and younger race for free.

Money back guarantee: If you don't start 1/2 of your races,

we will refund 100% of your race fee.

Trophy and Point Series Races will be staggered starts (IFMAR) All other races will be heads up starts.

Thanks John


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Right now I'm planning on going. May have the wife and rugrats with me. Gotta get a little racing in before surgery monday  ... And Johnny Boy- Tire Dope? Gears for the F201?

I'm assuming brushless motors will be put in with 19T?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Right now I'm planning on going. May have the wife and rugrats with me. Gotta get a little racing in before surgery monday  ... And Johnny Boy- Tire Dope? Gears for the F201?
> 
> I'm assuming brushless motors will be put in with 19T?


brushless motors run in mod class.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Works for me... I can do as bad in mod as I can in stock!!! :devil:


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

> Tire Dope?


odorless traction compound only




> Directions


*From G.R.*
131 south
I-94 west
portage road exit
turn right (south)
5.3 miles HS on the right

doors open at 10 am
registration closes at 11:30
racing @ noon


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Layout for Sunday Sept 18th 2005

*click image for larger view*


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Loony said:


> odorless traction compound only
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hollis thought you were coming to the shop after work ?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

dawn got called in to work, Im coming tomorrow from 3 or 4 til 7.

...did you get the radio?

how is your butt rash doing?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

wow dude to much information lol


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Loony said:


> Layout for Sunday Sept 18th 2005
> 
> *click image for larger view*


Jesse and I had a great test and tune today. Very fast layout
Jesse's fast lap: 8.74
Fred's fast lap: 9.00


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

john if you need any help let me know, or i will see you guys sunday yeeeha


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe we could get a quick Role Call for the season operner.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'll be there along with A.J.!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

operner? :drunk:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Jesse and I had a great test and tune today. Very fast layout
> Jesse's fast lap: 8.74
> Fred's fast lap: 9.00


Must be nice to go practice during the middle of the week and get the layout down to a science.
Talk about having an advantage!!! I predict my fast lap will be 8.89..... so there!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Talk about having an *advantage*!!! I predict my fast lap will be 8.89..... so there!


That would be *Fair*, my definition of advantage.
You might have to throw a grappling hook out when we go by and see if you can hook a ride.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

You'll be nothin but dust Sunday......Mini will be layin down low 8.5's right out of the box.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm going sunday... AND DON'T FORGET THE TIRE DOPE AND GEARS WARNER!!! Thats the only way he's gonna remember!!! :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> You'll be nothin but dust Sunday......Mini will be layin down low 8.5's right out of the box.


I have a grappling hook to you know........


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

yeah, but youre going to need N20 just to get close...... or a 7 turn.
Got the 04 freeed up alot too. we might be playing with that too.
the RDX is coming along ok too.
Fred...... you need a bigger..........hook
you guys running 19t at Cleveland???????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> .
> 
> Fred...... you need a bigger..........hook
> you guys running 19t at Cleveland???????


You know it.
I'm so glad they added the 19t class. I don't have a 12th so running 19t will help fill up some of our free time. I know that I'll be over to your room for some help with the Ultrabird.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yo Fred.... I was just cleaning up the comm on my last decent motor (it was last years handout) and it came apart!  (it was a little on the small side!)
Got a motor I can borrow Sunday???


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Not a problem John.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

ThanX Fred, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Dont forget Warnout... Tire dope and gears <--- broken record, but hey, it works... most of the time!!!  :devil:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

We are going to that class too. we might even run 19t on Sunday. depending on the turnout and who's willing to run it. Mini was bored with stock last year so I know he will be real soon this year. (like 2 runs). 
bring your Ultra Chickens Sunday just in case. it would make a good spec class motor for HSC.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> We are going to that class too. we might even run 19t on Sunday. depending on the turnout and who's willing to run it. Mini was bored with stock last year so I know he will be real soon this year. (like 2 runs).
> bring your Ultra Chickens Sunday just in case. it would make a good spec class motor for HSC.


Shoot, I sold my ultra Chicken that I got at Larry's when we were there early this year. Heck I was happy to get the $20.00 out of that piece of crap.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Do you have any 19t's????????. or am I going to have to buy a mod.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Do you have any 19t's????????. or am I going to have to buy a mod.


Yes I do, but quit honestly Tim I plan on running stock for a while until we get some actual racin under our belts on carpet. Not to mention getting the traction way up.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Im gonna run the brushless... let the track guys decide where to put me! :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Im gonna run the brushless... let the track guys decide where to put me! :devil:


Eric,
At HSC it will be mod I believe.
boggity, boggity.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> let the track guys decide where to put me! :devil:


Somewhere waaaaaaaay in the back maybe??? Ha-Ha!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WhoaHoooo..... Racing officially starts tomorrow, and I just noticed there's a full moon out tonight..... :freak:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Not a bad day 'o' racing... Broke 2 rear pin carriers, one front 'c' carrier, melted a diff, then dumped a battery in the main... Can't wait till I'm healed so I can get down there and do it all again... Hopefully with MUCH better results! Thanks to Jeff Cook for diff parts! Gimme a month and some practice time and hopefully I'll be competitive... (Insert joke here Warner!)  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Great program, we had alot of fun today.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Knapster glad you had fun, thats what its all about.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think we all had fun. Well, except for me getting beat by the RLK!! LoL!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Touring Race Results


----------



## jasperracing (May 24, 2005)

looks like every one had fun im looking for a car how far is this track from strugis MI?


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

So whats the word on 10th pan, touring mod and 18th scale? looks like no one raced these classes on Sat?

what are the rules for 18th scale? can my BRP SC18 run with all the other 18th scale cars or will it not be allowed? stock/mod? # of cells?

Jerrit


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Knapster.....

Check your PM's

Thanks,
John


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Im going to try and make it out this week end.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Track lay-out for this weekend (9-25-05)
[img=http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/289/trackthisweek3ua.th.png]


From Sturgis 40 minutes??? Its 20 minutes from Three rivers


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Looks like I'd better gear up!!


----------



## jasperracing (May 24, 2005)

is there a mod class where i can run brushless? ill be there next sunday if i find a car before then thanks


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

They let me run my brushless in the 19 turn class.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> They let me run my brushless in the 19 turn class.


What'll you be running this weekend?? Or are you? And the novice driver....when does she make her debut???


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

DamageIncRacing said:


> They let me run my brushless in the 19 turn class.


Was that with the 5800 motor? And Jeff didn't complain????


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmmm.

from RDX to 05. stock faster over 19t.....


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> What'll you be running this weekend?? Or are you? And the novice driver....when does she make her debut???


 
Well, I won't be running for at least a couple weeks, seeing as my hand is all wrapped. But if I was it would have to be the brushless again since the novice would have my only speed control in her car.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Was that with the 5800 motor? And Jeff didn't complain????


Yup- and don't you remember how I drive?! Anyway, they asked the 19T guys if it was ok and they said yeah. I also offered to limit top end or only run certain gears.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

HEY JOHN S what general rules do you guys go by for tourning cars are you guys going by roar rules. like roof hights and tire size limits.
JUST WOUNDERING 
I'll be their in a couple weeks
THANK YOU
air conde


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

We are following roar rules but we do not have are tech area set up yet to check all guide lines. It will be nice to see you. Dan and I took the pontoon boats out of the water today. Fun! Fun!


----------



## jasperracing (May 24, 2005)

condie hope to see you there soon bud.. what did you think of statelines rc track?


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Condie,
You want me to put that losi together for ya so you can race?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, Saturday is here, and racing is tomorrow. I'll be bringing another racer along with me that hasn't raced in quite some time now. It'll be good to see him back in competition once again!!! He's also joining us in Cleveland again this year after a few years absent.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Just packing right now John. U guys dont Allow Paragon, do u?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

No Paragon, and no traction additive of any kind with wintergreen!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

shoot, I just bought a can.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Leave it at home and save it for the Champs. You can use my stuff tomorrow.
I use some of the good stuff they sell there at the track. Works as good as Paragon actually.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Actually Warnout, that slop of yours is better than paragon! Its like glue!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

What about Racer's Choice TQ? Smells like oranges.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Had a really good time with some very close racing today.
Good job Hollis.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks,
I enjoy announcing alot but Im starting to get racing withdrawls...
See my eye twitching...
Im really looking forward to getting my car on the track.

What kind of track you guys want next? something tighter? super technical? flat out speed. or a mixture?
let me know
Loony (Hollis)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Me personally I'd like to se something technical. Last week was pretty open and flowing. Let's do something technical and a little on the tighter side.

Also..... Hollis, if you want to race, I'll announce a few races for you so you can get some track time! I also enjoy getting behind the mic.


----------



## Diggity Designs (Dec 7, 2004)

*TC3 TC4 Conversion Kit!!*

Hello to everyone, This is Damon from Diggity Designs. Our webpage has been updated and will continue to be in the comeing months so check it out. If you are looking for a killer conversion kit for your TC3 or TC4 then check out our XLR8 conversion kit. Its all tricked out with graphite and aluminum, The car is perfectly balanced with 4 and 2 battery set-up, very tunable for different racers so check it out. Very Low center of gravity, new suspension geometry, new arms, etc.. Its basicly a new car.. It has been very fast in Michigan and Arizona!! Let me know if you have any suggestions, thanks. :thumbsup: 

Im just about ready to go racing, I dont know what track to go to? the GR one is allot closer!! Hit me up!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
-www.diggitydesigns.com-TeamDiggityDesigns-KMR Batteries-Kimbrough-


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Diggity Designs said:


> Hello to everyone, This is Damon from Diggity Designs. Our webpage has been updated and will continue to be in the comeing months so check it out. If you are looking for a killer conversion kit for your TC3 or TC4 then check out our XLR8 conversion kit. Its all tricked out with graphite and aluminum, The car is perfectly balanced with 4 and 2 battery set-up, very tunable for different racers so check it out. Very Low center of gravity, new suspension geometry, new arms, etc.. Its basicly a new car.. It has been very fast in Michigan and Arizona!! Let me know if you have any suggestions, thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> Im just about ready to go racing, I dont know what track to go to? the GR one is allot closer!! Hit me up!!
> 
> ...


Damon,
Heck yeah, by all means come on down and race that 8.
When ever you have the new up grade parts available i'd like to get them for Andrew and my cars. At the moment I could use some bushings for the steering rack.
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Damon,

Do u still have those parts you were annodizing for me?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Damon:

Haul your butt down to the track. Mini will kick it for ya. it'll be good to see you again. Tracks fun. gotta JTG or niftec though. some fast guys too. bring Tim and Sean with you too.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tim,
Do you and Mini plan on making a showing this weekend?
Stock or 19t?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Hoping to. maybe stock again as all my 19t went to Las Vegas and haven't showed up yet. I do have some ultra chickens I could run....... but they're not a locked endbell motor. not sure how they feel about them at HSC


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

I would just like to to thank everyone(racers) for an awesome start to the 05-06 racing season. :thumbsup: ...heck, the trees havent changed yet and were allready seeing numbers close to 30.
The competition is going to be tight this year and I'm glad to be a part of it. It's clean fast racers like all of you that make this sport great for people of all ages to enjoy. 
We were not sure what would happen when we threw down carpet, but now were glad.. we used to get 40-50+ on the clay track (club races) and I'm sure by the time the snow flies we will pass that easily. (the oval is doing good too.)
I enjoy the lay-out feed back, and have really enjoyed the compliments, we are also adding a soft wall (Thanks J. Cook and Fred for the info).

I will post this weeks lay-out tomorrow night. It's alot tighter this week by suggestion...

Once again thank you racers- your fun, fast and clean bunch of guys to be around.

Loony :freak: 
Hollis

Dawrench: I'll check on that for you and let you know in my next post. Im sure Jon will find a fair solution.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis, 
We're just waiting for you to get on the track, then it's open season on the Looney bird  :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Loony said:


> Once again thank you racers- your fun, fast and a clean bunch of guys to be around.
> 
> Loony :freak:
> Hollis


Thanks for the compliment. After all, we do try and take showers at least once a week! LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin, 
We were talking about your soft wall. They would like one if your willing to build it?
Thanks Hollis, we enjoy being there.
The layout is tight and flowing, we ofcourse checked it out today.
See ya Sunday.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Thanks for the compliment. After all, we do try and take showers at least once a week! LoL!!


 
Quit lyin Warnout! Everyone knows you ain't had a shower since Nixon was in the white house!   :devil: 


J/K!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

what the first time????? keep it up Eric and John's goinna get yah good.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred - Are you going to be at Tony's track saturday? I plan on going there.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Fred - Are you going to be at Tony's track saturday? I plan on going there.


I have an open house to attend, my mother-inlaw 80th birthday.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Hi,

Looks like we won't be there. Mini and I can't seem to get a Sunday lined up for racing lately. might just quit until the Hub opens.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DaWrench said:


> Fred: might just quit until the Hub opens.


Any idea when, or if they're opening?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

Hi,

looks to be 3 to 4 weeks away. I'll know more soon. might not be out next Sunday either. have another week of tests..... things are acting up again.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Looks like we won't be there. Mini and I can't seem to get a Sunday lined up for racing lately. might just quit until the Hub opens.


Well now that sucks. I gess we'll see you when we see you.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Loony said:


> I will post this weeks lay-out tomorrow night. It's alot tighter this week by suggestion...


Which tomorrow are we talking about??????????????


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'm begining to feel ignored here.......


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

NOW your getting it.......... 
you just show up at the wrong times.
try around 4 am i'm always up around then

Fred:

yeah it seems Mini growing up and going his on way. it's nice to see him having fun but then I still want him to race.........plus he's looking for work, I'm going back to work next Monday ( I hope...and IF I don't fail my stress test again). so my weekends will be short again.
and I might be looking for a place to race on Sat. instead of Sundays if I get contracted out to Toyota.


----------



## Diggity Designs (Dec 7, 2004)

*check it out*

I just wanted to show you all this series Im gonna go race at this year, its a 6 race series, and its all here------> www.allstarcarpetseries.com/index.php Anybody interested in going let me know, and XLB email me or call? later, TeamDiggityDesigns


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Loony, 
Any idea what the layout will be this week?
Sundays layout was alot of fun.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I heard it'll be kind of a rectangle with a bunch of lane dividers in the middle of it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya think!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Very seldomly.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Oh brother   :devil:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis,
You gonna run that thing this weekend?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Jon and i wanna open it up alittle this week. And this time I will post it...lol
And we are always open to sugestions.

See ya soon
Loony

Dayton: I hope so, both cars are ready to go.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Are there any times for practice at the track? I got a rookie that needs to learn how to drive...  :devil:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Practice is noon to 6:30 monday and thursday I believe.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Practice times !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!*



DamageIncRacing said:


> Are there any times for practice at the track? I got a rookie that needs to learn how to drive...  :devil:


Click for practice times:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Warnout- Check yer blasted e-mail and write me back or bump me on my work phone ASAP!!! It's important!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Loony said:


> Jon and i wanna open it up alittle this week. * And this time I will post it...lol*
> And we are always open to sugestions.
> 
> See ya soon
> Loony


Yeah uh-huh sure!! LoL!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Still lurking about, Warner?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Dayton, I sent you the picture of the new layout...
Can you host it and post it...ty
Loony


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Here you go Hollis


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh, thats a nice layout.
Maybe mid to lower 8's


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I like it too. Fred... you haven't driven on it yet this week???


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Whats the word Warnout?!


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah he has, Hes there every Thursday...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Or you could have attached it here


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Loony said:


> Yeah he has, Hes there every Thursday...


Must be nice to have his work schedule, and make the BIG bucks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy!!! Whats the word on the barn?!  :devil:


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

going to be quite cold tomorrow, great day for indoor onroad racing...

see you guys tomorrow.
Loony


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh yeah and bring those 12th scales... I wanna see that class get larger.
Im going to race mine.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Loony said:


> going to be quite cold tomorrow, great day for indoor onroad racing...
> 
> see you guys tomorrow.
> Loony


You know it. 
Heck, every day is a good day for racing.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Fred:

...............be AFRAID...........VERY AFRAID...........THE MINI IS COMING.........


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> ...............be AFRAID...........VERY AFRAID...........THE MINI IS COMING.........


Afraid,............I think not. However I'm glad you all can make it, it will make for some very good racing today.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Great day of racing...that was fun.

See everyone next week!

click here for results from 10-9-05


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Fred:

I guess Mini's motor was afraid to keep running in the main. lost a magnet.
Trash Can did really well today......and I was going to stuff him in one when he broke. better watch him he's getting faster. soon he'll be the prez of the RLK club.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

You know i will be prez!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Oops..  :devil:


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

So what would be the setup for a TC3 in Stock touring? What tires, gearing, spring and so on? Looking at running a few races down there this winter.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy!!! Check yer messages...


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

FishRC said:


> So what would be the setup for a TC3 in Stock touring? What tires, gearing, spring and so on? Looking at running a few races down there this winter.


Is this Tom??
Tis is Pete how you doing, you and your boy planning on doing some racing again? Well if it is you tom, the ozite hasn't really changed so dust off the old and throw it on the rug and go!


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Nope, this is Dave Hering. Just got the TC3 off Ebay and have no clue what setup to put on it to start with. Hate to just go guessing.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dave,
you could start with 4 degree castor blocks, purple springs and 60 wt. oil in the front and copper spring and 40 wt. oil in the back.
Jaco Dbl. pink/orange tires in the front and Dbl pink tires in the back.
This should get you in the ball park.
-Fred


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Dave,Bring that thing racing.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Johnny Boy!!! Check yer messages...


I did, ain't nothin' there!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't worry 'bout it. Twasn't nuthin... :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay then fine, whatever!


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Fred, Thaks! That will get me started. Will be a couple weeks yet but I'll be there.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Fred:

quit using that four letter word.....PARMA all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys going to Halo Sat?????

Dave:

Hi,

I'll post Mini's TC3 tub setup when I get home tonight. good all around setup. works on most tracks. works a little better with the modded tub (batteries moved in closer to the centerline).


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Jaco for life


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Tim, Would be happy to see other setups. Yep, planning doing the mod to the tub just need some free time to get the work done.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> quit using that four letter word.....PARMA all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys going to Halo Sat?????


We are thinking of going next Friday.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

FishRC said:


> Hey Tim, Would be happy to see other setups. Yep, planning doing the mod to the tub just need some free time to get the work done.


Dave........ it'll be great seeing you again!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred.... (father of the infamous RLK).... will you be going to HSC this weekend??


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred.... (father of the infamous RLK).... will you be going to HSC this weekend??


You know it. We spent all day Thursday there getting my car up to speed again and I can't wait for Sunday.
By the way the layout is about as fast as you can get it..... 
Should be some close racing and a high rate of speed.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Coolness!...... I'll be there again as well. I'm sure I won't be up to speed with you fast guy's with your rubber band cars, but I'll give it a shot. 3700's........???


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

My next trip down should be the 23rd. Got too many things to do this weekend! LOL! That and it gives the "LS" time to get the car ready for some practice! :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Coolness!...... 3700's........???


Absolutely :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Dave:


Setup#1

Springs: white
Oil: 60wt assoc
Pistons #2's
Caster blocks: 4* assoc/losi steeing knuckles
front block: F-0
shock mounting: lower outer hole on arm, middle hole on a rear shock tower mounted up front. (I cut off the outer most hole).
camber link: lower inner on shock tower.
Sway bar: either a .078 or a .062 up front (depending on bite).
Tires: Jaco double Pink/Orange or Purple/Orange.

Rear:

Springs: Purple or copper (depending on bite)
Oil: 50wt Assoc
Pistons: #2's
Rear toe in: either the "R" block with the R+2+0 or the "F" block with the R+3+0 block. (I shim up the "F" block with 2 motor washers per side).
Rear Hubs: Losi 0* hubs.
Camber link: upper inner hole on hte shock tower and the inner hole on the hub carrier.
Sway Bar: none
Tires: Jaco double pinks or purples.

Camber: 1.5* all around. (less up front if the tires are coning)
Batteries: forward.
Motor: either a Monster stock or a MVP
Tire size: 2.360 (new Jaco rims) 2.3 (old rims)
Elecronics: GT7 speedo, (#4setting) XXTra Rx, JR 8714 servo, and a personal transponder mounted on the servo.
Body: Losi Alfa. slammed or a Startus (old one).

hope this helps.

the only change we made was to go to 70wt Assoc up front for Cleveland and we ran a 2.0 Stratus.
we went back to the Alfa this weekend

and Parma magentas and cyans for tires


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

setup #2


Front
70wt 
#2 pistons
yellow springs
rear tower on the front on the inside hole 
inner hole on the arm
losi 4 degree hubs
losi knuckles
f+0 block
-2 camber
zero tow in
camber link long and high
droop... I dunno. I just adjusted for 3mm of down travel
5mm of ride height

rear
60wt
#2 pistons
out on the tower and arm
copper springs
camber on the tower high and inside
losi 1/2 degree hubs with camber on the inside hole
hubs spaced in the middle
front block in the rear
R 2+0 block
same thing as above on droop
-2 camber
5mm of ride height

Plaid front, purple rear (2.28 preffered size)
Protoform alfa with wing mounted forward
100 tooth spur
Batteries forward
1/2 ounce weight added to the motor side of the car


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

setup #3

Front
70wt 
#2 pistons
yellow springs
rear tower on the front on the inside hole 
inner hole on the arm
losi 4 degree hubs
losi knuckles
f+0 block
-2 camber
zero tow in
camber link short and high
3mm of down travel
5mm of ride height

rear
50wt
#2 pistons
out on the tower and arm
Purple Springs
camber on the tower high and inside
losi 1/2 degree hubs (not flipped) with camber on the inside hole
hubs spaced in the middle
front block in the rear
R 2+0 block
same thing as above on droop
-2 camber
5mm of ride height

Parma Plaid front, purple rear (2.28 preferred size)
100 tooth spur
Batteries forward
Losi Alfa with wing mounted center


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Dave:

need a modded chassis??? LMK I might have one (tub) in the basement.
going to HSC Sunday????? if so look me up. I'm with the fast kid driving the Xray.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

Can you post some of the results from the stadium trucks and about how many trucks and buggies do you guys get running, and what class do you run?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Roy Dallier said:


> Can you post some of the results from the stadium trucks and about how many trucks and buggies do you guys get running, and what class do you run?


http://www.hobby-sports.com/race_results.php 
http://www.hobby-sports.com/offroad.php


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

stampede said:


> Fred: It was great seeing Andrew, Jesse, and yourself on saturday. Hopefully that wasn't a one time appearance. I hope to race with you guys in portage soon.
> 
> 
> Jason D.


Jason.... Fred, Andrew, Jesse and myself (among others) are regulars there most every Sunday.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Any of you Westsiders making the trek to Toledo Saturday for the CRL race?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Check Out www.Hobby-Sports.com*

Click For Road Course Race Results:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Any of you Westsiders making the trek to Toledo Saturday for the CRL race?


Andrew, Jesse and myself will be there for some CRL action.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

stampede said:


> Fred: It was great seeing Andrew, Jesse, and yourself on saturday. Hopefully that wasn't a one time appearance. I hope to race with you guys in portage soon.
> Jason D.


Jason,
Yeah, we had a good time. It will probably be a while before we get back.
We will be doing a number of out of town races this season.
CRL- 4 races, Hollaween Classic, Cleveland Champ and the Novak race.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Jason,
> Yeah, we had a good time. It will probably be a while before we get back.
> We will be doing a number of out of town races this season.
> CRL- 4 races, Hollaween Classic, Cleveland Champ and the Novak race.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


>


I'm sorry.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy... You gonna make it to K-zoo sunday? I'm still planning on going... :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Johnny Boy... You gonna make it to K-zoo sunday? I'm still planning on going... :devil:


I don't think I'll make it tomorrow. I have a ton of stuff to get done around here, and on top of that I've been sicker than the proveriable dog for about a week now. Sorry!!! But I'll be there next weekend without a doubt!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I don't think I'll make it tomorrow. I have a ton of stuff to get done around here, and on top of that I've been sicker than the proveriable dog for about a week now. Sorry!!! But I'll be there next weekend without a doubt!!


 
Don't feel bad, we had some stuff come up and now I'm not gonna make it. Like you said, next week for sure.  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Jesse, you lurking about anywhere? Was it you that had the batteries for $75? If so, e-mail me or something cuz I should be able to get 'em next time I race (the 30th)...


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

So what kind of turnout has there been for stadium? Anyone running buggies? Stock rubber trucks?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Oops, nevermind. Amazing what happens when you check things. Oval is on saturday and stadium is on wednesday. It was worth checking.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

hey when did you guys switch oval to saturday


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

mbeach2k said:


> hey when did you guys switch oval to saturday


 I thought Stadium was on saturday too, and was planning to make few trips down there... But I guess it won't happen on saturdays now... That's too bad... I could have been more available than wednesday...

What kind of turn out do they have on wednesday ?
What time does it starts, and what is the usual expected finish time ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

This is what I got off of the off-road section;

Wednesday

Stadium Racing 1/10 & 1/18 scale
2 heats and a main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round
Track open for racing practice 5:00-6:30pm
Race at 7:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 6:30pm

Saturday

Oval 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and a main, four minute races
Heats will be resorted after 1st round.
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am

I could be wrong. It has happened before. Really. :tongue:


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

yes oval is being moved to sat's, since stadium turnout is low we switched the days.
oval and road course are the most popular so they get the weekends.
OVAL - sat
ROAD COURSE - sun
STADIUM - wed
Oval on sat begins Nov 1st.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Loony said:


> yes oval is being moved to sat's, since stadium turnout is low we switched the days.
> oval and road course are the most popular so they get the weekends.
> OVAL - sat
> ROAD COURSE - sun
> ...


 Understood...
What about running Stadium on Friday night then?
That way you can get 3 heats and a main, and people don't have to worry about the time, 'cause you don't have to work next day?

Just a thought...
Mike


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Mike, 
That would be awesome but I don't own the place, I just announce and help with track design and sometimes race when I get withdrawls.
I will bring it up to Jon thou. 
thanks...
Loony


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Stadium on Friday will be awesome. I'll be sure to make the drive. I have Friday off


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

full length straight on Sunday?????????????


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

FLCL, yes I think so. Im going by later Ill look for ya.


Actually its oval today.
Ill make sure its full straight for this sunday.


Yeah it will be full straight.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

First point series race is this sunday Nov 6th 2005


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Loony,
We will be there if the hub dosent open this weekend.
Hoping to get some practice for the CRL.
-Fred


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports Winter On-Road Series 2005-2006*

Click For Onroad Point Standings Hobby-Sports Winter On-Road Series 2005-2006


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JonHobbies said:


> Click For Onroad Point Standings Hobby-Sports Winter On-Road Series 2005-2006


Fun race, come and get some wheel time in. You know you want too.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Fun race, come and get some wheel time in. You know you want too.


Want to..... going to!! "13 days till Cleveland" :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Any idea if my tire sponsor will be there?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy - We'll be leaving for your place shortly...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Had fun today........ thanks guys!


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

to people who know Tim Exelby:

both his computers are down. call or e mail Tim Stamper to get any news to Tim if you do not have his phone numbers.

they are not going to Cleveland. Tim has no offical job and he his getting sick again. both lung and heart are not right still. no racing until better.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred.....

Tried to reach you on your nevertel but guess you didn't have it on.
I won't be at HS.C Sunday. Still have to finish the final phases on the BMI/HPI
before leaving, and still as of yet have not packed. Yikes!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred.....
> 
> Tried to reach you on your nevertel but guess you didn't have it on.
> I won't be at HS.C Sunday. Still have to finish the final phases on the BMI/HPI
> before leaving, and still as of yet have not packed. Yikes!!


Yeah, the phone was off all day.
Um, just incase you have forgot, Cleveland is next week. 
If it were me and thank goodness its not. I'd spend what ever time it takes and get that car together tonight and get it to the track so that you can get some wheel time in with that new chassie. Just a thought.
Anywho, if I don't see you Sunday I'll see you Wednesday evening. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'm working on it every spare minute.
I'll be there Wednesday around 1:00 or earlier!
I'm leaving here at 7:30am

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Also can't wait to eat at Quaker Steak & Lube!!!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

hobbysport is running oval this saturday, yes


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mbeach2k said:


> hobbysport is running oval this saturday, yes





Loony said:


> yes oval is has been moved to sat's, since stadium turnout is low we switched the days.
> oval and road course are the most popular so they get the weekends.
> OVAL - sat
> ROAD COURSE - sun
> ...


You guys should get down there. You'll have fun.
-Fred


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

we are planning on it, i think we have about 9 coming


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

What classes are you guys running?


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

4300 4cell brushless pan car


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks guys for comming out and showing me what oval,s all about. I had a great time hope you did to. I will be changing the way the ends of the oval corners are set up for the next race for a test. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Race Results:*

Click For Race Results:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I see that John sparks and Keith racknor were laying it down on the oval course.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How was racing today??


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> How was racing today??


It was a good turn out and as allways we had fun!!!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wanted to let everybody know there will be no racing on December 24-25 & December 31 January 1 2006 Happy New Year's !!!!! Dont drink to much !


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

The track & Hobby Shop will be opened for road course practice december 24 & 31 10:00 AM-1:30 PM


----------

